# like new gt dyno look/////



## lllm (Feb 25, 2011)

Up for sale is a 1995 dyno vfr in like new condition everything is mint for parts it has dyno f/f gt seat/polished gt seat clamp/polished gt stem/polished gt 36 spoke gt mohawk wheels /gt aa pro tires like nos /gt cranksl gt pedals/ dyno bars /dyno grips in mint shape this bike was almost never used paint is awesmoe no rust nothin $145.00 picked up $ 165.00 shipped if interested please call 508 567 5689 or email me at bink7987@comcast.net thanks for looking


----------



## lllm (Feb 28, 2011)

Sold sold sold ///////////////////////////////////////


----------

